# Newly Sprouted Fescue decomposing



## Z0rkNY (Jul 6, 2018)

I planted a fescue mix on my lawn in mid August and it sprouted beautifully. Kept a steady schedule of watering and fertilizing. I also patched areas with seed as I started seeing bare spots and got a beautiful lush lawn. However, in the last week or so I've seen more and more of the grass dissappear. I mowed about two weeks ago. Some of it looks like it is decomposing. Any thoughts on what's going on and how/if I can correct this fall? Is this a sign of an over watered lawn? We've had a lot of rain as of late.

Decomposing grass:




Full sprouted lawn


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

It looks like the yard gets a lot of shade. The grass also looks pretty long in the last picture. I am in the same boat. It's been too wet to mow and my new grass is longer than I would like. It really helps new grass to cut it a bit lower and frequently when it is first getting started. If I were you, I would mow at 2" as soon as it dries out enough. Gently rake out anything dead and matted down and toss some more seed down. If there are any lower branches you can take down on those trees, getting more sun down there would certainly help. Good luck!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

What type of seed did you put down specifically?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks to have a fungus. Melting out might be the most likely one.


----------



## Z0rkNY (Jul 6, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> What type of seed did you put down specifically?


I put down Newsom's Shade Mix:

35% Creeping Red Fescue
30% Chewings Fescue
20% Hard Fescue
15% Perennial Ryegrass



g-man said:


> That looks to have a fungus. Melting out might be the most likely one.


I did put down some more Milo two weeks ago, and I saw more evidence of Mycellium. Is there something I can use to treat the fungus before I reseed?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mycellium in the leaves or the soil? What color? Cut back on watering if possible.


----------



## Z0rkNY (Jul 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> Mycellium in the leaves or the soil? What color? Cut back on watering if possible.


It looked just like the Mycellium I posted about in this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5191&p=96505#p96505

Are you aware of any fungicides I can use either concurrent with, or a few days prior to, spreading new seed? I am hoping to get some growth before the season escapes me. We have rain here in Maryland until next week. I figure an application of a grandular some day this week, with the rain activating, followed by re-seeding early next week might give me some time to recover.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like that is the fine fescue. The same thing happens in my back yard when it rains a lot because the fine fescue gets matted down from the rain.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Most are ok on seeds. The question is what to apply, if we dont know the fungus.

Here is info on Melting out/ Damping off: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/damping-off-in-turf/

https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/BP/BP-103-W.pdf


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I agree with @g-man . I've seen that before. Too wet, too warm and it's damping off. Fungus. I think you seeded a little too early. Looks like closer to around 9/24 and beyond nights are cooling off enough to avoid encouraging too much fungus.

You can try reseeding in a week or two and then keep a closer eye on the water once it germinates. Damp, not wet. The fescue and rye both germinate and grow quickly.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Shade, water and humidity aren't your friend.

I would reseed in more favorable conditions


----------



## Z0rkNY (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks, folks. I did a little bit of research and figured I should apply some Azoxystrobin. I know heritage is a leader for the granular azoxy, but given time constraints I opted for Scotts Disease EX which has Azoxy. Will report back on whether anything changes. I plan to reseed the area in a few days.


----------

